# Mostrar pin 15 y 16 del max 232



## Meta (Dic 24, 2008)

Hola:

Tengo en el proteus el MaX232 y me gustría visualizar el pin 15 y 16 de alimentación.

¿Se puede hacer?

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 25, 2008)

los pines de alimentación no te sirven de nada , el programa alimenta automaticamente al integrado


----------



## Vick (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola Meta:

Si se puede hacer, coloca un MAX232 en la ventana de Proteus y seleccionalo, luego da click en el botón *Decompose* (el que es un pequeño martillo) esto descompondrá el componente en partes, y aparecerán los pines ocultos en gris, da doble click en uno de ellos y en la ventana que aparece marca la opción *Draw body?* y *Ok*, luego haz lo mismo para el otro, si lo necesitas para los diagramas tambien puedes cambiar el orden o lugar de los pines, el nombre de estos, el tamaño del cuerpo.....

Ahora selecciona *todo* y da click en el botón *Make device* (el que es como un opamp con un +) en la ventana Make device cambiale el nombre en *Device name* para que no sobreercribas el original, luego da click en next hasta la última pantalla (en estas pantallas puedes agregar información , descripciónes, empaques, la librería donde quieras ponerlo, etc) y al final en ok y listo ya tienes tu MAX232 con todos los pines disponibles.

Espero haber sido claro en la explicación...

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 26, 2008)

Muchas gracias, muy bien explicado.

Lo quiero para poder unir los cables ahí para enseñárselo a los novatos.


----------

